# esp and abs light constantly comin on



## senarms (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi , Hope someone can help me or give some advice .

I have a 2001 audi tt 1.8 quattro which is beginning to be a major headache , the esp light and abs light keep comin on while driving and stay on until i turn off the engine . the lights go out when i start up the engine again . the car after numerous visits is now with my local audi dealer who seem to be unable to rectify the fault even after contacting audi uk . i have already replaced the throttle pedal sensor and the yaw sensor at a cost of £1000 and it looks like they want to replace the abs pump however i think they are still unsure if this will rectify the problem . it looks like they are just trial and error at my expense . has someone come across the same problem and if so how did you end up overcomin this . as my bill is currently at £1400 and rising any help would be greatly appricaiated


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

senarms said:


> Hi , Hope someone can help me or give some advice .
> 
> I have a 2001 audi tt 1.8 quattro which is beginning to be a major headache , the esp light and abs light keep comin on while driving and stay on until i turn off the engine . the lights go out when i start up the engine again . the car after numerous visits is now with my local audi dealer who seem to be unable to rectify the fault even after contacting audi uk . i have already replaced the throttle pedal sensor and the yaw sensor at a cost of £1000 and it looks like they want to replace the abs pump however i think they are still unsure if this will rectify the problem . it looks like they are just trial and error at my expense . has someone come across the same problem and if so how did you end up overcomin this . as my bill is currently at £1400 and rising any help would be greatly appricaiated


I had exactly the same problem on my 2002 Tt, which was initially diagnosed by a local garage as a wheel sensor.

They changed the sensor but the fault continued, so it was taken to East Kent Audi who diagnosed a faulty wiring loom.

They changed the loom at a cost of around £350, and this rectified the fault.

Hope this helps. Good luck!

Chris


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

I had this last week, you will need to find someone with VAGCOM (a forum member might help) and get them to scan your TT and post the fault codes. Possible faults are:

Wheel Sensor £30 part each / £40+ Fitting (easy to do if its the fronts, bit harder on the back)
ABS Controller Module £150- £200 part / £? Fitting, needs to be coded to the car
Haldex System.. oh dear (unlikely so dont panic)
Wiring looms £1 - £? not expensive.

Mine was just a wheel sensor but best advice is dont try look it up on the forum but just get your car scanned first...


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Take it out of the Audi dealer for starters and get a good indie to look at it. Its really sad that some Audi dealerships carry on like this, just a game of lets see how much we can get away with to some of them.

I would go and see them and tell them what you think mate and see if you can get the bill reduced as they obviously haven't fixed your car. Don't let them take you for a ride really make yourself known in voice and in writing if you need to.

Knowing what fault codes are coming up would also help if you can post them on here there are plenty of people who can give you good advice.

Good luck


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

i had this also. twice... 1st time turned out to be the abs sensor. 2nd time is the latitude longitude sensor G200 i think.
as said tho vagcom should give you the correct code hopefuly


----------



## Adyclare (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi, first post on here, so bear with me.
My ABS light came on last October. I have a fabulous independent mechanic who has been trying to fix the issue ever since. He tried everything from the fuses on top of the battery, sent the pump away for recon -it came back with no reported fault - and eventually he took the loom to piece and found the issue was corroded wiring. It cost me a couple of hundred in the end for his time, but a damn sight cheaper that a new pump which is what the Vag Com was showing. Hope that helps someone somewhere - I trawled all these sites and no-one suggested this fix.


----------

